# Looking for DVD on Church History



## CuriousNdenver (Dec 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a DVD or set of DVDs on Church History from a protestant rather than ecumenical or Catholic perspective?

Thanks!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks like this store has some good history DVDs:

History

I have only watched the Amazing Grace DVD, but a lot of the names I'm seeing seem pretty solidly reformed. Bahnsen, Schaeffer, Gary DeMar, etc. There's probably something good there.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

The NiceneCouncil site says they adhere to the Reformed confessions, so that seems promising.

I wish I had more money. And time. There's so many DVDs I'd love to watch.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome! It looks like they have a lot to choose from.

Thank you!


----------



## puritan628 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just recently purchased an MP3 DVD (sound only) _Handout Church History_ by John H. Gerstner. We haven't listened to it yet but it contains thirty-nine 23-minute messages. Available from Ligonier Ministries - we found it in one of their $5 Friday specials. Just looked and it's available with audio AND video as a download.


----------

